# Hallo zusammen!



## celebboots2007 (4 Mai 2007)

Ich bin ein großer Fan von Bilder von Stars und Sternchen!

Besonders mag ich solche Fotos auf denen die Stars Stiefel oder High Heels tragen!

Meine persönlichen Favoriten sind da u.a. Avril Lavigne, Tatu, Sarah Connor oder ganz besonders auch Sportlerrinnen - da solche Bilder dann schon was ganz besonderes sind!

Bis dann euer Celebboots2007


----------



## AMUN (4 Mai 2007)

Hallo celebboots2007,

schön das du unsere Seite gefunden hast und ich bin mir sicher das du hier auf deine kosten kommst 

Also willkommen on Board und viel spaß in unseren reihen 

Gruß
Meister


----------



## celebboots2007 (4 Mai 2007)

Danke für die netten Worte!

Die ersten Bilder habe ich auch schon beigetragen und ich freue mich sehr hier vieles für mich unbekanntes zu finden!


----------



## Muli (6 Mai 2007)

Na das freut uns doch, dass wir dich mit unserem Fundus bereichern können und auch etwas von dir zurückkommt!

So soll es ja schliesslich sein!

Lieben Gruß und noch weiterhin viel Spaß an Board,


Muli


----------

